# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Alarma en la Vall de Boí por la crecida del Noguera de Tor

## sergi1907

Noticia del diario La Mañana de Lleida.

Las intensas lluvias caídas en las últimas horas obligaron al desembalse controlado de la presa de Cavallers, provocando una histórica crecida del río Noguera de Tor que generó la alarma en la Vall de Boí, donde los Bomberos de la Generalitat estuvieron a punto de desalojar un cámping. El propietario del mismo confirmó que finalmente no había sido necesario el desalojo ni de los trabajadores ni de los campistas. 



La Vall de Boí no veía una crecida tan espectacular del río Noguera de Tor desde hacía por lo menos unos 40 o 50 años, así lo afirmaban algunos vecinos sorprendidos por el caudal que bajaba desde el embalse de Cavallers hasta el empalme con el río Noguera Ribagorçana, que también sufrió una gran crecida, y así lo corroboraban también técnicos de Endesa que informaron que desde 1969 el río no bajaba con 200 metros cúbicos por segundo. 
Las lluvias caídas durante las últimas 48 horas, el desembalse de la presa de Cavallers (sobrepasando el cien por cien de su capacidad) y el deshielo favorecido por las altas temperaturas provocaron que el río multiplicara por siete su caudal habitual en apenas unas horas. 
Fuentes de Endesa explicaron ayer que el miércoles por la mañana ya se dio el aviso al Centre de Coordinació Operativa de Catalunya (CECAT) de la intención de empezar a desembalsar por la tarde de forma controlada la presa. Siguiendo el protocolo establecido, el CECAT avisó a Protecció Civil, que es la que informó del desembalse a los Ayuntamientos. 
Sin embargo, pese a que se había dado aviso el miércoles a Protección Civil de que se empezaría a aliviar agua de Cavallers, el resto de factores que se sumaron sorprendió a vecinos y al Ayuntamiento. El alcalde de la Vall de Boí, Joan Perelada, confirmó que había recibido el aviso de protección Civil pero que nadie esperaba que cayeran 100 litros. 
Bombers, técnicos y operarios de Endesa estuvieron todo el día trabajando en la reparación de los principales daños. A última hora de ayer la principal incidencia seguía siendo la paralización de la central eléctrica de Boí, situada en Barruera, cuya sala de turbinas apareció inundada a primera hora quedando anegada además una torre eléctrica del exterior. 
Según confirmó el alcalde, Endesa y Bombers trabajan para restablecer el funcionamiento de dicha central durante los próximos días, que por otra parte no afecta al suministro eléctrico de ningún abonado. 

Anegados

Muchas fincas agrícolas especialmente del tramo de río entre Erill y Barruera también quedaron anegadas por el agua, así como gran parte del Parc del Salencar de Barruera, donde quedó cortado el paso rodado y peatonal y la pasarela.
También quedaron cortados los accesos a la presa de Cavallers y al Parc Nacional dAigüestortes y un cámping del Pont de Suert se vio afectado por el peligro de riada aunque no tuvo que ser finalmente desalojado (sólo se trasladaron de parcela unos clientes campistas).
El río Noguera Ribagorçana también sufrió una espectacular crecida desde el túnel de Vielha hasta el Pont de Suert y la principal incidencia fue el desbordamiento del tramo de Bono, donde el río no está canalizado y donde las máquinas tuvieron ayer que habilitar una escollera. 
Otro de los sectores perjudicados es el de la pesca, ya que la crecida habrá provocado numerosas bajas en la fauna piscícola de ejemplares que no habrán podido sobrevivir a la fuerza del agua. Algunos vecinos también lamentaron ayer que no esté mejor desbrozado el cauce del río y que precisamente sean los tramos con mayor vegetación donde mayor es la crecida del agua, mientras otros criticaron la gestión del desembalse de la presa. Perelada dijo a última hora de ayer que la situación de alerta podría levantarse en principio durante el día de hoy.

Caudal del Segre

Por su parte, el Ayuntamiento de Lleida informó ayer de que habían empezado a tomar medidas preventivas ante el aumento también del cauce del río Segre. La Paeria indicó en un comunicado que Endesa Generación les había informado de una crecida progresiva del curso del agua hasta llegar a los 340 metros cúbicos por segundo entre las 14.00 y las 15.00 horas de ayer. 
Ante esta crecida controlada de los embalses, los agentes de la Guardia Urbana de Lleida cerraron todos los accesos a la zona de la canalización y avisaron a las actividades o centros que se encuentran en zona inundable y que se pueden ver afectadas.

http://www.lamanyana.es/web/html/lan...fecha=2010-06-

----------


## ben-amar

Parece que el mal día que pasaron ayer en Galicia y Asturias se fue desplazando tambien a Cataluña.
Esperemos que no sufran los mismos daños.
Y es que este año parece que las lluvias se resisten a abandonarnos. Ya podian dosificarse un poquito.
Un saludo a todos

----------


## perdiguera

> Caudal del Segre
> 
> Por su parte, el Ayuntamiento de Lleida informó ayer de que habían empezado a tomar medidas preventivas ante el aumento también del cauce del río Segre. La Paeria indicó en un comunicado que Endesa Generación les había informado de una crecida progresiva del curso del agua hasta llegar a los 340 metros cúbicos por segundo entre las 14.00 y las 15.00 horas de ayer. 
> Ante esta crecida controlada de los embalses, los agentes de la Guardia Urbana de Lleida cerraron todos los accesos a la zona de la canalización y avisaron a las actividades o centros que se encuentran en zona inundable y que se pueden ver afectadas.
> 
> http://www.lamanyana.es/web/html/lan...fecha=2010-06-


La foto que puse en Qué será .... del Segre a su paso por Lérida la tomé ayer a las 13:15 horas, y el río iba bien.
El encauzamiento del Segre en Lérida aguanta  más de 5.000 m3/seg. otra cosa son las zonas no encauzadas.

----------


## sergi1907

> La foto que puse en Qué será .... del Segre a su paso por Lérida la tomé ayer a las 13:15 horas, y el río iba bien.
> El encauzamiento del Segre en Lérida aguanta  más de 5.000 m3/seg. otra cosa son las zonas no encauzadas.


Así es Perdiguera, de momento no hay problemas, pero el caudal puede subir notablemente por las fuertes lluvias que se están produciendo en estos momentos unido a que el embalse de Oliana ha abierto las compuertas.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------

